# Offensive Posts



## el alabamiano

If anyone is offended by a post, click 

 at the top right of the message to report it.

Also, you can click 

 as an option for adding to a poster's reputation, either good or bad.

Another prevention is to simply avoid offensive comments with offensive comments of your own. Believe me, *that* can be very, very difficult at times!  

Lastly, if you haven't read the forum rules or need to have a refresher, please click Message Guidelines/_Reglas_

Another thing to keep in mind is, before you report a post/person, think about it carefully, as it could be possible that you have simply misread/misunderstood/mistook playful teasing for a rude, personal attack. Or maybe you're just having a rough day, which we all have at times.

P. S. This post is made of my own choosing as a member of this forum, and in no way am I attempting to imply any _official capacity._ I mean, it ain't like I'm getting paid or nothing!


----------



## Pearl

Dear Alabamiano,

I guess you have good knowledge on how the Forum works, so I would like to ask you what does : Junior Member, Member and Senior Member mean?

Is it a matter of how many posts they have done? A matter of age or how long they have been a member? 

 

Greetings from the Mediterranean !


----------



## el alabamiano

Hi Pearl: There was a time when I had my own domain, and I was able to provide email and a forum for those who signed up for it. While this forum is a _little_ different, mine pretty much worked on the same principle.

As for the Junior Member, etc. you're right about how it works, with 100 posts qualifying a member for "Senior" status. If it worked according to one's age, I'd qualify as "Methuselah Member" by now.


----------



## Pearl

As for the Junior Member, etc. you're right about how it works, with 100 posts qualifying a member for "Senior" status. If it worked according to one's age, I'd qualify as "Methuselah Member" by now. [/QUOTE]

Come on ... I've seen your picture and you look quite cute ! Methuselah would be happy to look like you!


----------



## el alabamiano

Thank you for the nice compliment, Pearl! However, and lest anyone be deceived, I'll be 55 next month and the photo was taken in 1998.


----------



## Pearl

..I don't want to be such a pein...but could anyone explain what does "lest"mean? I haven't found it on WR.

..just to keep learning...


----------



## Pearl

I meant "pain" , sorry


----------



## billhmjr

Pearl said:
			
		

> ..I don't want to be such a pein...but could anyone explain what does "lest"mean? I haven't found it on WR.
> 
> ..just to keep learning...



*lest * 
_conjunction  [subordinating; takes should or a subjunctive vb]  _ 
1   so as to prevent any possibility that
example: he fled the country lest he be captured and imprisoned

2   _[after verbs or phrases expressing fear, worry, anxiety, etc.]  _ for fear that; in case
example: he was alarmed lest she should find out 

.


----------



## bofico

hi pearl,

lest = a no ser de que

how would do you say that in Catalán?


----------



## Pearl

Thak you all for your explanations.

Bofico : that would be "not fos cas que ..."

"Compro les entrades avui, no fos cas que em quedi sense diners" I'm buying those tikets today, lest I run out of money

Would that be correct ?


----------



## bofico

Isabel,

no sólo es correcto, sino tus conocimientos del inglés son ajoconantes*.



__________________
*ajoconante (argot) adjetivo (esp España) tremendous; fantastic (is this a really bad word?)


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Quite bad, I ought to say. You'd better use "alucinante", it is informal but not rude.


----------



## Pearl

No, Bofico, I've just learnt that from Alabamiano and wanted to practice so that I could feel more confident with the new expression.


----------

